
Face off: Realistic masks made in Japan find demand from tech, car companies - projectramo
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-japan-masks-facial-recognition/face-off-realistic-masks-made-in-japan-find-demand-from-tech-car-companies-idUSKCN1NK1VT
======
projectramo
Two words: Arya Stark!

